

10 Reasons Life May Be A Computer Simulation - kraljshah
http://top10zspot.com/hi-tech/10-reasons-life-may-be-a-computer-simulation/

======
SifJar
A bunch of these "reasons" are ridiculous. Using ghosts as an argument for our
universe being a simulation [reason 8]?

The notion that if it were possible, someone would do it, leading to the
assumption that someone HAS and we are inside it[9]?

Somehow saying "parallel universes" (completely unproven, hypothetical things)
imply a simulation [5]?

The statement that if we are in a simulation, it was created by someone and
there must be something outside of that person's universe, somehow being used
as an argument for us being in a simulation [2]?

These "reasons" are completely stupid. Of the entire list, reason 7 and, to an
extent, reason 1 are the only vaguely valid ones.

